# Weiss wer von welcher Band das lied ist?



## Yaglan (18. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nvHTwsnct3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2011)

Das Lied heißt "The Chosen Ones" von der Band "Dream Evil".

Auf YT gibt es auch ein Warcraft III Video das mit der Musik untermalt wurde.

Dream Evil Video auf YT:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPyBCDeFCck


----------



## Yaglan (18. März 2011)

Naja Warcraft Ist mir momentan so ziemlich egal ^^ 
Aber danke


----------



## Haxxler (18. März 2011)

Bitte benutze das nächste Mal den Sammelthread: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/90738-der-suche-song-thread/

Da du nun weißt um welches Lied es sich handelt, mache ich hier mal zu.


----------

